# I just finished foaming half my basement!



## EatenByLimestone (Nov 22, 2016)

Woohoo!

I foamed 1/4 of it with the round tip and the framing up.  The other quarter I didn't have the framing up and I used the fan tip.  I like the fan tip without framing  better.  Both had 2 passes.


----------



## mol1jb (Dec 8, 2016)

Sounds cool. Lets see some pics


----------



## EatenByLimestone (May 26, 2017)

Lol, sorry, thread got lost.  I just finished last night.  photobucket doesn't want to accept jpgs.   Will figure out something.


----------



## maple1 (May 26, 2017)

I use jpgs with photobucket - it's all I use.

There might be better ones out there though - it's gotten clunky & spammy over the years.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (May 26, 2017)

Yeah, the ads make it real tough to use with a phone.  There's one "anti-virus" one that'll scram at you and is hard to back out of.   I never had trouble posting jpgs before.  I'll try to use a desktop as an intermediary when I get to one.


----------

